# My Horse Photography **PIC HEAVY**



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

The old stallion Cinco

























Me and my boy Moonie


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty pictures!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Great pics, I love the second picture of the stallion.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha this is the "Filly"


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Good photos..

They haven't had a touch of Photoshop have they? as they seem like raw photos from a camera?

I maybe wrong...

EDIT: Ok Filly photo is touched! 

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Good photos..
> 
> They haven't had a touch of Photoshop have they? as they seem like raw photos from a camera?
> 
> ...


No none of these have been touched besides maybe some cropping...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought so, I am not sure to start the Critx on the raw images....better not!! 

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> I thought so, I am not sure to start the Critx on the raw images....better not!!
> 
> Regards


Haha I wouldn't care!! :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Avishay has the most beautiful eyes. Very much like our Sassafras
Don't want to hijack but here is one of her so you will see what I mean.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

> Haha I wouldn't care!! :wink:


haha! I like that! haha...

Anyhow, I would have posted photos if I had any horses ones, though will try to take some soon.

Thanks for sharing the above with us and I hope we got to see some more superb photos soon!



Regards


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Avishay has the most beautiful eyes. Very much like our Sassafras
> Don't want to hijack but here is one of her so you will see what I mean.


Wow that eye! as clear as crystal and as shiny as marble!

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

They are beautiful, thanks for sharing!! 

I will get some more good photos up soon


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Will be waiting for them!!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Cinco the Stally:








Tequila the arthritic mare:


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Shay runnin and rollin!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOVE the draft :lol: but who have guessed I would say something like that


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> LOVE the draft :lol: but who have guessed I would say something like that


Shay is an amazing boy!! He is only four and clicker trained to do tons of tricks!! He was a rescue horse when my trainer got him. He is great in dressage and wants to be a jumper! Who wouldda thought!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Aww... a baby I saw today at a local barn. I just happened to have my camera on hand. :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Adorable little baby!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Your photography is amazing , and the horses are beautiful, espicially the foal .


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I try ;-)
I'm saving up for a nice camera. That will make a great difference.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Shay third and fourth photos are amazing. The second one you pretty much ruined it with the blurred tool as if you look at his tail, the tail is blurred. Maybe it was by mistake .

Use the magic tool in photo shop, click on the surroundings and blur those areas. When done, blur those which are left. Oh and making sure that the subject (body) is clear....

Sorry for the cheekiness but I read "critics" option is enabled in this section .

Hope to see more amazing photos soon!

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Shay third and fourth photos are amazing. The second one you pretty much ruined it with the blurred tool as if you look at his tail, the tail is blurred. Maybe it was by mistake .
> 
> Use the magic tool in photo shop, click on the surroundings and blur those areas. When done, blur those which are left. Oh and making sure that the subject (body) is clear....
> 
> ...


Hey! Of course!! I told ya so! As long as your nice about it :wink:
I did blur the tail out, for that one I didn't use photoshop I just used the photobucket editing crap. lol. Plus his tail is in some crazy tie rope thinggy my trainer does so its not very appealing... 
The quality of the photos shown here are way not as nice as the others... 
But thanks for the critique my friend

Oh and PS the only "magic tool" I know of is the magic eraser tool...


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Great photographs and beautiful horses!

What kind of camera are you saving up for? I want to get a new one, too, but I'm afraid I'll go too fancy and not know what to do with it!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i have a cannon rebel xti and i greatly recomend them . . . here is my favorite headshot that i took with it . . .







. . . you would never belive that it was taken when the horse was troting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Simply amazing pictures; I also use a Canon.  Is yours an SLR?! I want one soo bad, haha. :lol: I love photography. These pictures are lovely!


----------



## Sunday63 (Sep 22, 2008)

i love the "filly" shot


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Colorado: I'm not really sure. I would just like to get a nice Canon base, and an awesome lens for shooting horse action shots  I still have to look into it but if you would like a nice 'simple' camera I would recommend for you would be what amandaandeggo recommended and thats the Canon Rebel xti. It is an easy and affordable camera. 

Amandaandeggo: I love the picture!! Yeah those a great cameras.. I may go that route if its all I got... Plus you could always buy a good lens to snap onto it too 

Poptart: Right now I use whatever I can get my hands on. The better pics I took I was borrowing a Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XSi from a friend. 
But the less quality ones were my little Canon Powershot 

Sunday: Thanks!!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I am happy that you have taken my (lets say critique comments) positively.

Yes the main thing is to get a good camera with variety of lenses, you can either buy Canon or Nikon as suggested before, Nikon D700 is quite good. Here is the link if you like to see it
Nikon UK - Products - Catalogue - Digital Cameras - SLR - Professional - D700 - Overview

or canon from here
Canon Digital SLR Camera Cameras - Canon UK

or if you want you can choose the Hassleblad, here

Hasselblad.co.uk

I want to see more pics! more pics please 

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Yes the main thing is to get a good camera with variety of lenses, you can either buy Canon or Nikon as suggested before, Nikon D700 is quite good. Here is the link if you like to see it
> Nikon UK - Products - Catalogue - Digital Cameras - SLR - Professional - D700 - Overview
> 
> or canon from here
> ...


Thanks so much for the input!! :wink:
What would you suggest I keep an eye out for as far as features?? 
All the cameras you showed are amazing but what would be *worth* paying the extra dollar for?? 

More pics soon, promise!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres one I took today. Yes edited but I would love to learn how to take these kinds of shots!!

This is Mac


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

This one is nice you use the rubber tool there? I would say use a burning tool when you have done with rubber tool. If you look closely to the image you can still see the horse's white back and below as well. That shows the horse has turned his neck. So he is standing and looking at the right hand side. 

You can do alot of things with Photo shop, I'd recommend you to get one.

As far as the camera is concern there are a lot of things which you need to look at, most importantly the price . Where Canon would be around £7/£900, Nikon could be £1100 to £1300 and Hassleblad is around £25,000 to £30,000.
Then it comes to the actual lens, burst, sensor, image quality, adaptability, speed, viewfinder, ISO range etc.

I'll find some sites for you to look at, which explains properly what you should look for in different cameras once you decide your budget .

Now for the above picture can we have more burning and rubbing on the lighten areas so that it looks better? ...

I'd apologize again for making critical recommendations again, however I am sure you would take them positively as you did before.

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah it was a quick one. I still am workin on it some. 
I have Photoshop 7.0.

As far as the camera I think I'm leaning Canon... 

No problem, I know you only mean well. And its good to not always have everyone say, "Wow! Its beautiful" Even though I love that too ;-)


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Coool, to tell you honestly my friend's first digital SLR was Canon EOS30D here is the details of it [http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/eos30d/index.asp]

The photos were amazing, though you might need to buy extra lenses to get even better images.

Photoshop 7 is not bad either, the tools does the same job as in Photoshop CS so it's not that bad. Just use more of Photoshop.

Now something off topic, Do you do web designing using CSS or ASP.Net or AJAX? Just wondering what should I be using for my next personal project .

I am more towards AJAX but CSS would be easier however I would like your opinion in this, if you don't mind 

Regards


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually... I'm still learning myself... 
So anything you have to teach me, please do. 
For the most part, on the things I have worked on, I have done all my designing on photoshop and converted it to frontpage, dreamweaver, ect. to make websites....


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah right, I to be honest do very less work on Photoshop in terms of creation of the sites. I usually use to use CSS in Dreamweaver to create a skeleton first. Then use Photoshop for editing photos which needs to go into the site, most cases I use Flash buttons and some animations but as demands are changing, I am now putting Videos (flash) on the headers, which is overwhelmingly appereciated by most people.

The next personal project I want to do, is to create one for my Call of Duty 4 Clan site, though just need some time to start it.

Frontpage, I hate it. I don't like it because of its to "stiffness". I would rather have an open workshop then fixed. If you know what I mean.

So any projects you have done so far?any sites? 

I think we should move the subject somewhere else as it does not suit under the "Pictures Topic" . What do you think? Shall we move to General Topic for this subject?

Regards


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

These are lovely! The stallion is beautiful.. [=


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehanzeb: I'll move it
Sally: Thank you!!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Ah Thank you. will be waiting for a new thread there 

Regards


----------

